# Shrimp Identification HELP!!!



## litvinma773 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought a dozen cherry shrimps from some guy but a few of them were a greenish colour. I wasnt very happy but i found out he is also selling green tiger shrimp. I am wondering if i recieved some green tigers by accident.
Can someone help me identify?
Im just worried about interbreeding, I do not want these shrimp to mix with my cherries.
thanks


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't think you have to worry about interbreeding.
Visit here to see what they are: http://www.planetinverts.com/Tiger Shrimp.html

Aren't these MUCH more expensive than cherry shrimps?


----------



## litvinma773 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow, thank you, that was very helpful.
Yes these are more expensive, the person I bought from had them for 5 dollars each.
I am not too fond of them though, they seem to be a low grade.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

That's true... but you can always sell them or give them away 
The picture you posted, it seems the female is berried! Too bad I'm so far away lol.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

thats actually not a tiger. Thats a wildtype cherry.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Neocaridina_Heteropoda.html

Their colors vary greatly. Some have tiger striped patterns, some are greenish, brown, grey, or even maroon. Many colors.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

I guess Frank is right on this one but if you could take a pic of this green shrimp on a background OTHER than green, it would be even easier to identify !!!


----------



## litvinma773 (Jun 14, 2011)

yea, thats what i was worried about. I did not really think they were tigers.
Too bad there are people who would sell these as red cherries.
I will remove them from my cherry tank and put them in my fluval spec for now.
haha i dont have any background other than green, the tank is full of plants and the paint on my walls is even green. I might be able to take one after moving them to the spec.
THanks for the input guys.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like algae eating shrimps to me.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Looks like algae eating shrimps to me.


Do you mean amanos? I think they look very much like that too, but I don't think their eggs are green?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

missindifferent said:


> Do you mean amanos? I think they look very much like that too, but I don't think their eggs are green?


I am just guessing. I find the photo very green, so it could have been the camera guy .
No offense meant litvinma773 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

